# Boost Batteries



## Rob Fisher (18/3/15)

I see Innokin are pushing these batteries on Facebook... I wonder if these are going to live up to the Hype?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WHeunis (19/3/15)

I dunno about this. In recent months there has been a slew of "40A" batteries coming out of China; Each and every one turned out to be massively exaggerated claims, and realistically being just more rewrapped 20A cells...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ashley A (19/3/15)

Will be interesting to see how it holds up. I just got this image of a building for it being straight kanthal from post to post with the wick coiled around it instead of the other way around


----------



## Philip Dunkley (19/3/15)

If you look at the picture, you can actually see it says MAX PULSE DISCHARGE 40A, meaning 20A continuous. still the same by looks of things.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ashley A (19/3/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> If you look at the picture, you can actually see it says MAX PULSE DISCHARGE 40A, meaning 20A continuous. still the same by looks of things.


Well spotted


----------



## Andre (19/3/15)

This is what they say on the web site (http://boostsupplies.com/boost-18650/)

_Dimensions: 65.0mm (L) x 18.2mm (D) Weight: 45g Typical Capacity: 2600mAh Min Capacity: 2500mAh Pulse Discharge: ~40A Max Continuous Discharging Current: ~30A Discharge cut-off voltage: 2.5V Voltage: 3.7V Full Charge Voltage: 4.2V_


----------



## Silver (19/3/15)

30A continuous seems very good then...
Hopefully they will be independently tested

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis (19/3/15)

Silver said:


> 30A continuous seems very good then...
> Hopefully they will be independently tested



For sure!
If independent testing can confirm a 30A continuous, it would surely fill the gap that VTCx withdrawal has left in the market.

That said though, I still feel uncomfortable with marketing based on Pulse ratings. It seems disingenuous to me; Not to mention that it leaves less knowledgeable customers in a very dangerous place of ignorance.
What I am getting at, is that while I, and most others here, are enjoying this march of progress forward with ecigs, I shudder at the day that mechs and shitty batteries are sold over the counter at Spar with 0 knowledge, education, or other such precautions...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (19/3/15)

Agreed @WHeunis.


----------



## JW Flynn (19/3/15)

This looks fishy... on their product list they don't even list the 18650? also, this is probably pulse amperage? does not state that it has a 40 Constant draw rating?

Same as allot of people advertising the efest 26650's as 64A when in fact this is the pulse rating not the constant draw....

Need much more info before I even consider these... lol...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick (19/3/15)

I contacted uniross a while back to see if they could test some of these 40A batteries that are coming out of China these days and they were gobsmacked that batteries can deliver any more than 2/3 amps - told me sorry, their testing equipment only goes to 3 amps

Reactions: Like 1


----------

